# Fujitsu Mainboard vs. Kingston RAM



## Kampfsessel (16. August 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine ganz dringende Frage.

Mein System:
CPU:           Pentium 4 Prescott 3.20 Ghz
Mainboard:   Fujitsu Siemens D1625-C
RAM:           2x   512MB DDR RAM von Micron (also insgesamt 1024 MB RAM)

Nun zu meiner Frage. Mein Mainboard hat 4 RAM Slots.
Kann ich in jeden RAM Slot, ein 1024 MB Kingston DDR2 RAM reinknallen (gibts schon recht Preiswert)?
Ist das bei dem Mainboard überhaupt möglich? Oder muß ich mir ein neues Mainboard kaufen?
Auf das neue Mainboard müßte aber wiederrum meine CPU draufpassen.

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen

Bei der Google Suche habe ich diesbezüglich versagt!

MfG Kampfsessel


----------

